# SLOW Fire



## Myrt (Nov 22, 2011)

My Fire download speed is around 1.8 Mbps. My laptop connected to the same network downloads at 19 Mbps.

Any thoughts or ideas? I reset the Kindle back to factory specs, I reset router....


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Is the Fire an N device? Could it not be comparable with whatever protocol the laptop uses to gain the faster speed? I know the Wii is not an N device, so when the kids are watching Netflix it kills the wifi and lowers the whole net to G speeds (which is why they are getting a Roku).


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

How long is it taking for pages to completely load?  Are you having buffering issues, when watching movies from Amazon? Are apps your Amazon store apps working properly?


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Is the Fire an N device? Could it not be comparable with whatever protocol the laptop uses to gain the faster speed? I know the Wii is not an N device, so when the kids are watching Netflix it kills the wifi and lowers the whole net to G speeds (which is why they are getting a Roku).


What does "N" mean? You said how the wii isn't N and watching netflix kills wifi... I don't have a problem watching netflix on wii killing wifi, but using the Roku box I do. Could it be that "N" issue with that as well?


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Just provide some additional oxygen.  That should help the Fire speed up.

Sounds like it might be a router issue, though.  Not sure just what, but that would be where I'd look first.


----------



## Tall Midget (Nov 26, 2011)

If you mix devices B/G/N on a wireless network the speed of the wireless will drop to the speed of the slowest connected device, But it still would be faster than 1.8 Mbps.
How are you measuring the speed to your kindle?
Are you sure that it is not saying 1.8 MBps if so that would be close to the 19Mbps


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Be sure to test with something other than the default browser or disable acceleration under the browser settings when you run a speedtest. Otherwise, your results will not be accurate.


----------

